# Needing a seed shrimp trap



## shrimpsterific (Jun 20, 2012)

I have had enough of looking at these seed shrimp and I want them gone. I seen a trap that can catch these things as well as planaria just wondering if anyone on TPT has one. If not I guess I will figure out how to make one. Just thought the real thing would look better in the tank lol.. Any other ideas that would be great...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I have the Gush catch pen, it catch both planaria and seed shrimps but it wont catch them all.
I think the only way to get rid of all seed shrimps is with a fish that will eat them?


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I think guppies will eat them. Also I've heard that really limiting feeding and using something like a feeding dish so that excess food doesn't drop into the substrate can help.


----------



## shrimpsterific (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, I have been looking at getting the gush catch pen if I can find one lol.. I dont really want to put fish in the tank because of the baby shrimp.. Would be fine to just reduce the number of seed shrimp since they are I guess of some benefit. I treated the tank with safe guard to get rid of the planaria and hydra but it had no effect on the seed shrimp.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

The fish wouldn't be in there permanently, so any effect they would have on the wanted shrimp population would be temporary. But don't go out and buy any fish just to eat the seed shrimp; only move some fish you already have. Don't seed shrimp mainly stay near the substrate? Cories and loaches would be great if you have some. 

A turkey baster and good old fashioned patience can also work. 

-Lisa


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Dwarf cories perhaps?

-Gordon


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

*Question: Seed Shrimp as Feeders? Pros or Cons*

Question: In short, I have never heard of seed shrimp so I googled them and found an informative article. I have, on a few occasions, thought that I would like to be able to feed my fish live food. I do have a variety of fish including cories, dwarf and false julii, two plecos, hi-fin-longtail swords, sparkling gourami's (quite preditory) though I do not want a difficult to correct disaster on my hands. Would seed shrimp make a good food source or just get out of control?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to put baby guppies in the tank and they would literally decimate the entire population within 2 days. Obviously, once you take the fish out the seed shrimp will come back. However, if you change your feeding habits then these should be permanently eradicated, or the population should stay small to say the least.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Tyger said:


> Question: In short, I have never heard of seed shrimp so I googled them and found an informative article. I have, on a few occasions, thought that I would like to be able to feed my fish live food. I do have a variety of fish including cories, dwarf and false julii, two plecos, hi-fin-longtail swords, sparkling gourami's (quite preditory) though I do not want a difficult to correct disaster on my hands. Would seed shrimp make a good food source or just get out of control?


Putting them in a fish tank would just guarantee they get eaten by fish, they wouldn't get a chance to reproduce. The reason they're present in shrimp tanks is because there are no fush to eat them


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was able to get a good amount out with my breeder box. Just put some food in there and over night they'll swarm in. *trying to breed my bv's*


----------

